# An Idea...



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

So as i was doing my daily wheel cleaning of caked on crap, I was thinking about something. 

Something someone can invent for the wheel that goes on the wheel so that he/she poops on that, and that is changable so that you as an owner dont have to do as much cleaning. I was thinking about taping newspaper onto the wheel via double sided tape... but i don't want an accident so i didn't. 

but it would be great for some one to come up with something. It would be easier on us, and for babysitters.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

that would be a good idea. fortunately for me Harley does not poop on his wheel (he jumps off and goes under it). but i know some people have very messy hogs. I'm trying to think of an environmentally friendly way to do this... but can't come up with much.... i wouldn't think you would want to use any kind of paper because as soon as it got wet it would start to shred from hedgie running. maybe something like saran wrap but stronger.

what kind of wheel do you have? cake topper style wheels are pretty much one swipe and done if you use a good mix of vinegar/water and let it soak for a few minutes.


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

i have a comfort wheel. 
when ever cleaning day comes for the cage wilbur goes wheel crazy all day.. Monday was cleaning day and he ran from 9:30am - 8:30pm (with a nap in between). I also had to give him 3-5 foot baths cuz of all the poop. (11 week old hedgie). 

the only thing i can think of other then paper is cardboard... or coroplast? hmmm. but that would become $$$$. 

hmmm. how about the foam like paper at craft stores or even felt?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There has been lots of talk about that in the past but the problem is that all the options that have been brought forth have something that flaws them and would make either a safety hazard, or more work than just cleaning it. So far the easiest thing is to have a Cake Wheel because they wipe clean easily and even caked on messes and soak for a min and then wipe off very easily. Larry T and Iowamisty make some nice ones on here


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

allears.fan said:


> Monday was cleaning day and he ran from 9:30am - 8:30pm (with a nap in between).


Your hog ran all day? Do you have a light on? Very odd for a hog to run during the day.
For the dirty ole loud comfort wheel :lol: i'd say ditch it for a Carolina Storm Wheel


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I second buying a cake walk from Larry who is a regular contributor on here.  

I too find it odd that Wilbur is up and wheeling during the day. Babies do get up to eat but to stay up for any length of time is not normal. I too wonder if he is getting enough light during the day.


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

He is only up all day when it is cleaning day other then that he will in deed sleep all day. i think he was just confused because the fleece was a darker color then the yellowish one.


----------

